# Excision of Varicose Vein in the Arm



## mmelcam (Jan 28, 2008)

Does anyone have any ideas on what code I would use for excision of varicosity of the arm? There were only 2 incisions made. Would I use an unlised code 37799?


----------



## cmartin (Feb 6, 2008)

Yes, I would use the 37799


----------

